# Crying..Captain America Actor Pulls Cliffhanger 4 Cancer And Dream In



## LittleJenny (Nov 20, 2008)

After reading the emotional comments to it I had to watch it and share with everyone. I saw he's the new Captain America actor but this was his own real life video he filmed himself!  At first I was wondering what in the world was this guy doing moving around all these rocks and tires and bales of hay and then he climbed this super steep mountain at the end after swiming across the ocean and then it all came together and I was like OOHHHHHHHH MYYY GAWWDDDDDD!!! And he's using the popularity of his video to help the fight against cancer!(tears in my eyes...now..) Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iIYRZWBd9Y



What do you guys think of this? I'm kinda old fashioned I guess but I just thought this was the most amazing thing considering the guy filmed it all by himself and gave so much effort.

Also here is the link he posted to help kids with cancer:

http://www.stjude.org


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Nov 20, 2008)

That was pretty awesome. I hope Loren sees this.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 20, 2008)

Some stuff do look kind of fake, but I doubt it is. Don't think he would go through so much trouble just to make a fake video. That guy deserves mad respect.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 20, 2008)

is that some kind of cheezy 1980's american tv show or something?

I couldn't watch much more than 45seconds of it.


----------



## LittleJenny (Nov 30, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Some stuff do look kind of fake, but I doubt it is. Don't think he would go through so much trouble just to make a fake video. That guy deserves mad respect.



I agree. I'm amazed. And is he the new Captain America?


----------



## Devante (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't get it. 

So he loved this girl named Loren, then somehow lost contact with her, and can't remember her last name to look her up?


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 1, 2008)

A better question would be, why isn't it spelled Lauren?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 2, 2008)

.......


----------



## LittleJenny (Dec 13, 2008)

I read that the people in her life took her away cuz he was a poor farm boy and they wanted her with a rich man.


----------

